# kops kops



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

A short question, what does "kops kops" mean and when are they used? Heard it on TV.


----------



## sakvaka

My instantaneous reaction would be that it means nothing.

However, it may simply be a joking phrase that refers to our recent political events. When Parliament of Finland discussed the budget estimate on Monday, Timo Soini (ps) commented on alcohol taxation in a rather distinctive way:



> Mutta, arvoisa hallitus, bensavero on tasavero.
> Ei siinä pumpulla kysytä, paljonko on tili tai
> eläke. Sama on hinta. [--]
> 
> Ja kun vielä sanottiin, että alkoholivero on
> haittavero: Jos suomalainen duunari kovan duuniviikon
> jälkeen ottaa pienen kopsun, niin ei siitä
> mitään haittaa ole.



Meaning of _kopsu_.


----------



## Elokuu

"Kops kops" can mean the sound feet, heels or hooves make on hard surface. It can also mean (the sound of) knocking, although normally it is "kop kop".


----------



## Hakro

"Kop(s) kop(s)" can also mean "knock on wood".

If it's heard on TV it can mean anything (thinking about the poor language knowledge of most of the TV speakers. This is why I don't have a TV set. It would just make me angry.)


----------



## sakvaka

*Moderator note. In the continuity, please provide context to help us reply to your posts. Vague guessing on behalf of WR foreros neither helps you, other language learners nor native Finns. See **rule #3**.*

More informally, I suggest you tell us exactly in what context you heard that expression. So far, we have three equally good interpretations, and if we want this thread to be useful to the posterity, it should be noted that _kops kops_ isn't just 'one specific Finnish phrase with one specific meaning'.


----------

